# Steelhead in a few inches of water



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

I thought it would be to high to fish but was out for a hike and saw this creek bed that is normally bone dry.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

looks like its time to break out the fly rod.


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

I saw that over the weekend in a small tributary. It is absolutely wonderful. I walked about 3/4 of a mile and just kept seeing them. I always feel privileged when I get a chance to see them in those conditions. Awesome!


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

I saw about twenty but couldn't get good phot of them scrambling from one tiny hole to the next. Their whole body was splashing through like crazy.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Love seeing them in those tiny criks!
Not really worth fishing for them though in that water, I'd rather just watch them.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I like taking my kids out then. It's good introduction and access.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

looks like its time for walleye, sure hope people leave them alone in those creeks. It is a good introduction for the kids...


----------

